

Audio.js - Cross browser wrapper for &lt;audio&gt; - chrislloyd
http://kolber.github.com/audiojs/

======
seanalltogether
In case you're wondering, Firefox and Opera do not support mp3 files, so for
those browsers you need flash to play the audio.

<http://html5doctor.com/native-audio-in-the-browser/>

Audio support is just as fragmented as video support at the moment.

------
Heff
You might want to find a different name. There's already a fork of VideoJS
called AudioJS. <https://github.com/dz0ny/AudioJS>

------
loire280
I like the way the documentation is written -- two columns, with the code on
the right and the documentation for that section of code on the left. Very
easy to read, and perfectly suited for a short piece of code like this.

<http://kolber.github.com/audiojs/docs/>

~~~
loire280
Oh, cool, this is generated using docco. <http://jashkenas.github.com/docco/>

------
philfreo
SoundManager2 is also a very nice tool for this...

<http://www.schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/>

<https://github.com/scottschiller/SoundManager2>

------
earnubs
On Chrome, as far as I can tell, a playing audio file does not stop (keeps
playing in the background for a certain time) even though I've navigated to a
new page within that domain. Is that a feature or a bug?

~~~
yesbabyyes
Mine kept playing as I hit the back button and went back to HN. Going forward
again stopped the music. Also in Chrome.

------
davidcann
This is cool, but I couldn't find a link to the github project page on the
demo or docs pages.

<https://github.com/kolber/audiojs>

------
StavrosK
Hmm, this doesn't work in Opera. It won't play anything.

~~~
chrislloyd
Worked fine for me in the Opera 11 beta.

~~~
StavrosK
That's odd, that's what I'm running.

